# Cool snake encounter



## Tugboat1 (Nov 4, 2020)

I was taking a break from some front yard landscaping and in the corner of my eye I saw something make a high arc. Thought it might be a butterfly with their erratic flight. Few seconds later a frog came jumping from behind a big oak, headed straight for me with this fellow hot on his tail. Made contact about three feet away, heard the squeak. Middle of the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2020)

Cool! It's been a couple years since I saw a racer here.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 5, 2020)

Very cool. I've always been impressed by how fast they can move when they want to get out of dodge.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 5, 2020)

Good one!  I had a tiny one come into my ground blind yesterday afternoon while hunting - he left in a hurry when I stepped on his tail.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Nov 6, 2020)

I have never, in my life, seen one set still.  Lots of snakes will make an effort to mosey away upon seeing a human, but once they think they are being confronted, they will stop, coil and be ready to assume the strike pose.

A racer just gets the heck out of dodge, post haste, every single time (at least that I have seen).  I imagine that saves a lot of their lives.


----------



## gj256 (Feb 8, 2021)

Great shot. I love the poor misunderstood animals. I raise several different kinds. The ribbon/garter snake, calm once handled for awhile. Water snakes, mean, aggressive and will crap on you. Hog nose, very interesting. Will coil up and flair it's head and strike but never bite hoping to scare you away but will play dead and turn belly up if it can't get you to go away. I you put it back on it's stomach it will turn over again to play dead. King snakes, don't put another different kind in the same area with them because it is there future meal. My experience as a kid from Louisianan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2021)

A black racer will eat anything it can catch and swaller.


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2021)

You ain't lived until you fall asleep down in the Florida Everglades Big Cypress to. Wake up with a huge Blue Indigo in your lap. True story, 1950's.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2021)

Son said:


> You ain't lived until you fall asleep down in the Florida Everglades Big Cypress to. Wake up with a huge Blue Indigo in your lap. True story, 1950's.




Saw a true 8 footer in Putnam County, back in 1976 in Putnam County. Most impressive snake I`ve ever seen.


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2021)

When awakening in the woods, before moving I always look around a bit just in case a deer or turkey is around back in the day. The Indigo was checking me out, I watched until he left for the palmetto's. We used to see some huge one's in S. Fl.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 9, 2021)

The last Indigo I've seen was on Sanibel Island and it was an impressive specimen at about 7ft long. I wanted to catch it but my dad made me leave it alone.


----------



## CroMagnum (Feb 9, 2021)

Panamanian Jungle School in the mid 80's. Had a python cross a trail during a rainstorm under triple canopy jungle right in front of me. The trail was maybe 4 feet wide and I couldn't see either end of the snake as it crossed for about 45 seconds.  That put an abrupt end to the "playing with snakes" from my youth


----------

